# Melhor site



## raquel tomaz (16 Mar 2017 às 16:31)

Qual é o melhor site para vermos a meterologia em portugal?


----------



## Iceberg (16 Mar 2017 às 16:44)

/www.meteopt.com


----------



## MSantos (16 Mar 2017 às 22:39)

Iceberg disse:


> /www.meteopt.com



Óbvio! 

Raquel, depende do que estiveres à procura, tens o oficial do IPMA e tens muitos sites de previsões automáticas uns mais bonitos que outros mas todos muito parecidos entre eles, já que usam os mesmos modelos de previsão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2017 às 22:48)

É este sem dúvida!


----------



## raquel tomaz (23 Mar 2017 às 16:19)

Pois, mas eu gosto de fazer surf e não sei qual o melhor site para ver as mares e essas coisas. Alguém que me possa ajudar?!


----------



## Meteo Portugal (8 Jun 2017 às 22:21)

raquel tomaz disse:


> Qual é o melhor site para vermos a meterologia em portugal?



O melhor não é certamente mas posso deixar aqui o nosso.
Talvez lhe agrade. 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jun 2017 às 22:31)

do que sei a malta do surf usa o windguru


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2017 às 23:31)

Exacto, se é para surf.

www.Windguru.com
www.magicseaweed.com


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jun 2017 às 23:36)

camrov8 disse:


> do que sei a malta do surf usa o windguru


mas tem tudo para quem o souber interpretar


----------

